# ZFS errors while using poudriere



## meadow (Feb 20, 2014)

I just upgraded our build system from FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, to 10.0-RELEASE.
The system has been upgraded consequently using `freebsd-update` and uses a GENERIC kernel.

When I try to do a  new bulk build using poudriere, the build fails. The config has not been touched and worked before the upgrade.

```
poudriere bulk -j 91amd64 -f /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/91amd64-package.list
```
poudriere reports the following error:

```
...
internal error: Cannot allocate memory
Abort trap (core dumped)]
...
```
When I observe the memory consumption in another window, during the build, there are still some gigabytes of free memory. The system has 8GB memory in total.

According to /var/log/messages, ZFS seems to crash:

```
Feb 20 15:05:39 builder91 kernel: pid 1262 (zfs), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```
I use poudriere-devel-3.0.99.20140131

Is this a bug, or have I overseen something?


----------



## kkaos (Feb 24, 2015)

Have you run `zpool status` to see if the zpool used by ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel needs to be upgraded? If that doesn't help, maybe you need to `make reinstall` the port.

I've recently been experimenting with ports-mgmt/poudriere, and I had the opposite problem, where I was getting the same error on my FreeBSD 9 host, while the port worked properly on FreeBSD 10. Of course, the other difference is that I'm not using the bleeding edge ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 25, 2015)

There was only one issue mentioned that mentions ZFS within the last year.  Does this happen on the released version?  You are using ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel from over a year ago and the 3.1 series has been released since then.  Both the regular and -devel version are currently 3.1.1.
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel/?view=log


----------

